

Apple loses father of Mac OS X Bertrand Serlet - thankuz
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/23/apple-bertrand-serlet/

======
nfg
Other discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2359112>

------
farlington
No disrespect to Bertrand Serlet, but I thought Avie Tevanian was the 'father
of Mac OS X'

~~~
Zev
Avie was responsible for a lot of the Darwin code. Bertrand for a lot of the
Aqua and AppKit code from when it was still NeXT Workspace. He also ran the OS
X team after Avie left Apple up until today.

------
npalli
_Sertlet’s departure may indicate a diminishing role for Apple’s desktop
operating system as the iOS, the operating system for the iPhone, iPod Touch
and iPad, becomes a larger focus_

Looks like Scott Forstall is the new king. Mac engineering being a _legacy_
line within the company.

~~~
msbarnett
The fact that a lot of of Serlet's work also appears in iOS renders that line
of reasoning largely unintelligible.

------
rch
I'd be interested to hear him speak about how product-focused development
affects engineering decisions.

